# Blanks in South Jersey?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Haven't built a rod in years - used to go to Bogan's in Point Pleasant. Need to build a stubby (8'6") spinning surf rod with a 4 oz sweet spot. Anyone know where I can go to handle some blanks - really like to feel before I buy!

Thanks!


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*OK how about this?*

Where's the best place to order Rainshadow Blanks?

Thanks!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Bishop Rod Supply in Va...*

John Bishop great guy to deal with. Also look at fishsticks4u.com


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Thanks!*

for the lead.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Blanks*

If ya get down this way towards Ocean City, try fin-atics. I'm in a rod building class now and they have a good selection.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Thanks RD!*

I'll probably take a run down that way


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

If you need John Bishops number let me know. It is stuck in my head.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Bluesman I picked up a 1o ft Rainshadow from Jersey Coast B&T out of Brick NJ
732-451-1077 or Try grumpys B&T in seaside Park0732-830-1900

Robert at Fishstix4U Is a First rate dealer who will go out of his way to help you
Rainshadow factory Dealer


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> If ya get down this way towards Ocean City, try fin-atics. I'm in a rod building class now and they have a good selection.


 Dog if you need any Thread or Help give me a Call! (My junk is your junk!)


----------

